# MF 451



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking at a Massey 451. How is this tractors hydraulics as far as using a loader etc In y’all’s experienc?

Thanks
John


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning John,

Here's a video that may help:


----------

